# Bus tour discount for Vancouver on Canada Travelzoo



## BevL (Jul 20, 2011)

For anybody coming to Vancouver this summer, might be worth checking out.

http://www.travelzoo.com/ca/local-deals/deal/3618


If you're coming, bring a jacket and bring/buy an umbrella.  It's been a very, very cool summer and lots of cloud and showers - very tiresome!!

Bev


----------



## Conan (Jul 20, 2011)

Excuse the off-topic post, but if you're familiar with these three, how would you rank them by order of preference?

5881 - WorldMark Vancouver
6417 - Club Intrawest-Vancouver
6789 - Aviawest at The Rosewood Victoria Inn 

Thanks!


----------

